

Tracking state in Fexl - fexl
http://fexl.com/tracking_state

======
fexl
This is a follow-up to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2552180> . I aim
to do more and more of my production code in Fexl if possible. The hedge fund
accounting software I wrote in Perl is quite complex, managing a large amount
of intricate state. I chose to represent all that state as a completely flat
key-value store in memory, where I write out the keys that changed at the end
of each batch.

Naturally that approach seems at odds with a purely functional language such
as Fexl, but I'm trying to overcome that apparent mismatch by just doing the
key-value stuff in Fexl.

There are some fans of Fexl out there, myself included, who are not yet
completely clear on how to use it for production code. The jury's still out. I
hope that samples like this will help.

